# NeverSummer Suggested Board



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

Guys - i'm new to this forum and looking for feedback on NeverSummer

I'm from NJ so I deal with VT/NY icy conditions and need a board that is versatile if I go out west and have some powder. I don't do the park much but do ride switch so a twin is preferred. 

I've been between the 

Proto Type II
West
Chairman
Snowtrooper

my current board is old AF and is a RCR style which i'm used to. I want quick turns but something that can dig into ice. I don't do the jibbing nonsense I just ride the mountain and carve mostly. 

I recently contacted Neversummer for info on their boards and they suggested the West or Chairman. However I can't get past spending $600 on a board with a giant mouth bass fish on the top, which is just an awful graphic. (whoever suggested that should be fired) The Chairman is setback and not a true twin. I don't want to bite it riding switch. I was leaning toward the Proto Type II, they said it's more of a park board because it's a twin. It's RCR so how is that a park board? 

Any help appreciated. I'm not up on all the lingo, but I'd say i'm a free rider and do enjoy big mountain when out west. Definitely do not do rails or big park stuff. 

Thanks!

btw this is what Neversummer wrote me


> The West has our Rocker Camber profile, but it has enhanced cambered areas, really giving the board that edgehold you need on the east coast. However, the West does still have that rocker between your feet so this makes for a good pivot point for easy turn initiation and will also help on those occasional powder days as well! The West is a nice mid flex all mountain board, so it is pretty versatile and you can ride it all over.
> 
> If you are looking for something more aggressive than the West, then the Chairman is another good choice, it does not have that enhanced camber, but it is stiffer which will help for stability. The Chairman is made for freeriding, it has a setback stance, stiffer flex and taper. It also has a great effective edge, really allowing you to carve. It is more manageable for riding technical lines and you can still carve on it as well.
> 
> The Proto Type Two is also a good board, but it is a true twin, so it is more park oriented. If you don't spend a lot of time in the park, I would lean more towards the other 2.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why never summer? They have neither camber in the middle nor edge tech to help deal with east coast ice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The West would fit you best, but I can understand not digging the graphic.

Never Summer definitely has edge tech. I prefer their Variogrip over stuff like Magnetraction which I find overly grabby. And all NS boards have camber in the tips.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> The West would fit you best, but I can understand not digging the graphic.
> 
> Never Summer definitely has edge tech. I prefer their Variogrip over stuff like Magnetraction which I find overly grabby. And all NS boards have camber in the tips.


Camber in the tips? Or rocker in the tips?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Camber in the tips? Or rocker in the tips?


Camber. Rocker between the inserts, camber in the tips.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Camber. Rocker between the inserts, camber in the tips.


Gotcha.
I've never been sure if the camber was strictly underfoot and then moved back to rocker in the tips.

Agree on the West being the appropriate board for the OP.
Sucks about the graphic though.:frown:


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

dave785 said:


> Why never summer? They have neither camber in the middle nor edge tech to help deal with east coast ice.


they have great edge tech from what i'm aware. I met some snowboarding guys who ride NE and swear by them. 



linvillegorge said:


> The West would fit you best, but I can understand not digging the graphic.
> 
> Never Summer definitely has edge tech. I prefer their Variogrip over stuff like Magnetraction which I find overly grabby. And all NS boards have camber in the tips.


The vario grip sidecut from Never Summer is a versatile sidecut that is good for all conditions so i've read. Magnetraction is just a serrated knife with tons of bends to slice into ice. I'm not going ice skating so i'm not sure I want something that has an insane amount of grip that might catch an edge and kill me. This is why i'm so focused on NS. I also don't buy boards often so a $600 price tag for a quality board is where i'm at. 

Swear the West is killing me. No fking way do I want that ugly ass board, so i'm looking for what might be next best. Originally I was going for the Proto Type 2, but with all this tech I'm getting lost in the weeds on the differences between them. so i'm looking for help.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

FWIW, I have never had an issue with Lib Tech boards (with magnetraction) catching an edge.

However, full magnetraction definitely grabs in softer snow and slows you down.
Also, some riders claim that it "locks" you into a carve.

There are other edge grip technologies out there. Grip Tech, Underbite (Yes Snowboards I believe), and mellow magnetraction (Smokin, Jones, Rossignol).
I recommend exploring these to give yourself more options.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

A sidecut is not edge tech. :facepalm1:

Otherwise literally every board would have edge tech. 

edge tech = magnetraction, yes's underbite, arbor's system contact points, capita's "death grip" etc.

These are things that are added on to the sidecut.

But I'm sure some sidecuts have great grip even without having any edge tech and never summer is one of them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dave785 said:


> A sidecut is not edge tech. :facepalm1:
> 
> Otherwise literally every board would have edge tech.
> 
> ...


LOL

I wasn't aware that their was a working definition of "edge tech" in the snowboarding industry. But, that one is terrible.

Do you know what Variogrip is and how it works? It isn't a constant sidecut radius. It's a combination of several different sidecut radii throughout the sidecut to create more "bite". All I can say is that it works without creating the drag and catchiness I get out of Magnetraction. Magnetraction tends to be a love it or hate it thing. I hate it.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

cant speak to out west but for nj pa ice,
i can speak to that for bombing down the hills go ripsaw it's stiff and true twin.
I ride it as my main ride

for a little more flexy board then look at type 2 has same camber profile as ripsaw and adds the assymetric to help in carving. the graphic doesnt suck either


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL
> 
> I wasn't aware that their was a working definition of "edge tech" in the snowboarding industry. But, that one is terrible.
> 
> Do you know what Variogrip is and how it works? It isn't a constant sidecut radius. It's a combination of several different sidecut radii throughout the sidecut to create more "bite". All I can say is that it works without creating the drag and catchiness I get out of Magnetraction. Magnetraction tends to be a love it or hate it thing. I hate it.


most boards I'm aware of have blended sidecuts. Most boards with magnetraction have blended side cuts as well.

My Rossi one has the "radcut" sidecut, which is blended sidecut. It also has mellow mag 5s. Does that mean I have double edge tech? 

Also, I'm not sure about the snowboard industry in general, but Evo lets you filter boards based on whether or not they have edge tech. Backcountry will also list whether or not a board has edge tech in the "tech specs" section. Neither retailer considers the sidecut to be edge tech.

Edit: I've argued about this with many people and I realize I can't convince everyone. I don't really know why it bugs me so much... it's really just semantics. I'm going to just stop talking about it lol.


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

anyone familiar with the Jones Mountain Twin? Good looking board, very good reviews.


----------



## Swiftspeed10 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just purchased an ultra mountain twin 157 and am riding it for the first time tomorrow. Will keep you posted


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd go with the 25 over the west...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

PRSproof said:


> Guys - i'm new to this forum and looking for feedback on NeverSummer
> 
> I'm from NJ so I deal with VT/NY icy conditions and need a board that is versatile if I go out west and have some powder. I don't do the park much but do ride switch so a twin is preferred.
> 
> ...





linvillegorge said:


> The West would fit you best, but I can understand not digging the graphic.


What he said: West is by far the best choice for you if you want a Never Summer. If you don't like the graphic (I hate it too) then cover it with stickers or a vinyl wrap.
Next best NS options: Cobra (if you can still find one from last season) or Snowtrooper.

BTW the West is not a true twin either there is no NS board that is RCR (they are all CRC).


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> What he said: West is by far the best choice for you if you want a Never Summer. If you don't like the graphic (I hate it too) then cover it with stickers or a vinyl wrap.
> Next best NS options: Cobra (if you can still find one from last season) or Snowtrooper.
> 
> BTW the West is not a true twin either there is no NS board that is RCR (they are all CRC).


Snowtrooper is soft, not an option. the Proto Type 2 comes with the Ripsaw edges and is a twin.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

PRSproof said:


> Snowtrooper is soft, not an option. the Proto Type 2 comes with the Ripsaw edges and is a twin.


Couple of corrections:
Snowtrooper is mid-flex, almost the same as the West and at least as stiff/stiffer than the Proto.
Ripsaw is a camber profile, not something edge related.


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Couple of corrections:
> Snowtrooper is mid-flex, almost the same as the West and at least as stiff/stiffer than the Proto.
> Ripsaw is a camber profile, not something edge related.


yeah i'm still learning the terms, meant the profile. yes both mid flex, the Ripsaw was another consideration which is mid-firm


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Get the PT II. Or Ripsaw if you like to bomb. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Get the PT II. Or Ripsaw if you like to bomb. Can't go wrong with either.


I heard the Ripsaw can be challenging getting out of turns, super fast, can be unforgiving and catch an edge and make you pitch. haven't heard anything negative about the proto other than it can be more freestyle than all mountain.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

These Ripsaw horror stories crack me up. I think they may have been made up by other Ripsaw owners to keep it to themselves lol. Its my easy daily driver. I don't even ride it aggressively now, conditions allowing. Its aggressive in a good way - to the terrain but forgiving to you. I haven't caught an edge in three solid seasons.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Never rode the production Ripsaw but the prototype was burly. They softened up the tips in the production model to take the edge off.


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> These Ripsaw horror stories crack me up. I think they may have been made up by other Ripsaw owners to keep it to themselves lol. Its my easy daily driver. I don't even ride it aggressively now, conditions allowing. Its aggressive in a good way - to the terrain but forgiving to you. I haven't caught an edge in three solid seasons.


I'm in the NE so I heard it's awesome on ice and really grips. Just want to make sure it's not a nightmare when I have to deal with crappy NY conditions. The Proto had my eye since it had the ripsaw profile.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

There are so many errors in this thread, in both tech and logic, the only advice I'll give you is just get a board and go ride. 

Then ride some more. 

More. 

MORE. 

MOAR RIDING!

Then we'll talk.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you might want to stick with a RCR board.

Yes The greats 
Salomon Assassin
Rossi one 


Having ridden CRC boards and RCR boards, I go towards RCR boards whenever I ride locally in the ice coast.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

The ripsaw isn't "catchy" at all, and I rode it in the worst conditions possible for that (April, sunny day, tracked out Sierra cement mashed potatoes).

But it is a surprisingly stiff board.

The type two is better for all mountain. I'd only get the ripsaw if you like racing down groomers and then bombing down them again while switch.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Get the NS Proto Type 2 I road a 2020 and it was grate. Riding you will like it. GOOD BOARD and the new graphics look really clean is what I like also. This is MODO ??


----------



## Dmill3544 (Mar 23, 2019)

Check out the never summer east. 2020 and it’s literally in the name. Nice stiff board and it has extended ripsaw rocker camber profile for a nice edge grip


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this thread is from 2017, so a good chance the OP has got his board long ago....


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Just go order an DONEK they will make a board any way u want. Problem solved. There in COLORADO. LENGTH WIDTH SIDE CUT. ANYWAY U WANT DOES NOT GET ANY BETTER. ???


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You tell this old thread who's boss


----------

